
GitHub-drama - of
https://github.com/nikolas/github-drama
======
factorfractal
[https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/issues/3057](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/issues/3057)

~~~
gorbachev
[https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941](https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941)

------
sargas
Decentralization is great, even when it breeds open source drama :)

